# Exposure only to carbon monoxide



## bkudsk (May 7, 2012)

Need a code that is a primary diagnosis code for exposure to carbon monoxide.  Child was exposed but had no symptoms or poisoning.  What can one use as a primary code.  V87.39 was sent but denied, of course.


----------



## jmcpolin (May 7, 2012)

Unless there were symptoms, I can't think of anything.


----------



## j-fowler57 (May 8, 2012)

How about V71.89? Observation and evaluation of specified suspected condition. I went under contact with hazardous substance with no symptoms.


----------



## bkudsk (May 8, 2012)

Yes, that may well work.  Thanks so much!


----------

